# Windows 10 Upgrade Notification



## flavallee

For those of you who have a legal copy of Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8/8.1 in your computer, you may have recently noticed a white windows icon in the taskbar and this message when you load Windows Update.

Windows 10 will supposedly be released on July 29th, so you have plenty of time to decide whether to reserve a copy and make the upgrade.


----------



## mpeet611

I saw the windows 10 notification a couple minutes ago. Is there anyway i could hide the windows 10 notification or will it go away on it's own when Windows 10 is released next month.


----------



## DSTM

I hide the icon and on reboot it there in my task bar again. I can't get rid of the icon.


----------



## silverado4

Thanks, I just got the icon in my task bar. I reserved a copy for July 2015. Hope it installs correctly. I have window 7-64 not sp1. Thanks again, I was wondering what that was about, or just a spam.


----------



## mpeet611

silverado4 said:


> I have window 7-64 not sp1


Why don't you have SP 1 installed? You should install it before you get the windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## silverado4

Sorry, I do have sp1, I reserved the windows 10, and it said my system was scaned, and it was ready for the upgrade. Where can I look on my system to see SP1?
Thanks for your info.


----------



## flavallee

Open the system properties window.

The *Windows edition* section will show if Service Pack 1 is installed.

The *System* section will show if it's a 32-bit or 64-bit operating system.


----------



## mpeet611

For those of you who don't want to see the windows 10 updater or don't want to upgrade i may have found a way to get rid of the windows 10 upgrade option. According to this site http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-addi...r-to-your-windows-7-and-8-1-pc-in-new-update/ the windows 10 updater was installed in this recommended update KB3035583. If you uninstall that update then hide it in windows update so it can't get reinstalled the windows 10 updater shouldn't be on your system at that point. If anybody tries it let me know if it works because my brother wants the windows 10 updater off of his computer.


----------



## silverado4

Yep checked system properties out, I have window 7 - 64 with service pack 1
Thanks


----------



## flavallee

> checked system properties out, I have window 7 - 64 with service pack 1


:up:


----------



## DSTM

mpeet611 said:


> For those of you who don't want to see the windows 10 updater or don't want to upgrade i may have found a way to get rid of the windows 10 upgrade option. According to this site http://fossbytes.com/microsoft-addi...r-to-your-windows-7-and-8-1-pc-in-new-update/ the windows 10 updater was installed in this recommended update KB3035583. If you uninstall that update then hide it in windows update so it can't get reinstalled the windows 10 updater shouldn't be on your system at that point. If anybody tries it let me know if it works because my brother wants the windows 10 updater off of his computer.


Found a fix.

Removed KB3035583 and made no difference.Reinstalled the update again.
The GWX.exe file is in System 32.
I took control using Notepad and clicked on "Run as Administrator"
Then found the GWX.exe file in System 32 and opened 
I deleted each entry one at a time and now no more Icon.
There are so many complaints on the net with this Icon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack1000

Windows 7 here,

If you click on the big "Get the Update" button, does that download and install the preview or just sign you up for the install when ready?

Is this going to be an automatic download, but a separate install and update, where you will be able to opt-out?

What is the difference between right-clicking and selecting "Get Windows 10" verses "Reserve Your Free Upgrade?"

Not so sure, I am a fan of this auto download. I have a refurbished Windows 7 system, that had been wiped clean and had Windows Vista on it. How do you know if you have an older Windows 7 system that the update meets your systems specifications?

Oh btw, if you try to customize your taskbar to hid the icon, it won't work. The next reboot shows it again, and I never installed the optional update to be notified of the preview. I am perfectly happy with Windows 7.

Jack


----------



## Money Pit

DSTM said:


> Found a fix.
> 
> Removed KB3035583 and made no difference.Reinstalled the update again.
> The GWX.exe file is in System 32.
> I took control using Notepad and clicked on "Run as Administrator"
> Then found the GWX.exe file in System 32 and opened
> I deleted each entry one at a time and now no more Icon.
> There are so many complaints on the net with this Icon.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Could you please explain this in a more detailed fashion. I'm old and dum


----------



## joe957

Money Pit said:


> Could you please explain this in a more detailed fashion.


Go To Control Panel>Programs and Features>View Installed Updates. Search for update (KB3035583), once found right click on it and uninstall.

Then goto Windows update and search for updates. Once the update (KB3035583) is found. Right click on it, select the option of "Hide Update".


----------



## TerryNet

I can confirm mpeet611's post # 8. Uninstall KB3035583. I had to Restart. The icon is gone.

If C:\Windows\System32\GWX folder wasn't deleted (mine was) you may delete it, or at least everything in it that you can.

When KB3035583 shows up again as an update Hide it so that you don't forget and install it again. I thought it was supposed to be "Recommended" but showed up as "Important."


----------



## jamesx121

I clicked the Icon to see what it said. If you don't click the button at the bottom it just an advertisement. 
I'm not going to pre_sign up because I want to wait until 
August or September to install Windows 10.
I want to see the driver situation. 
People are still having driver problems with Windows 8.
If Windows 10 come out with the bugs & driver shortage 
of Windows 8, then Windows 10 is dead on arrival
plus I want to do a clean install of Windows 7 before 
I install Windows 10
clean my system up


----------



## starchild

Me, too! I don't want to mess things up, I guess I didn't look at the updates it installed, or maybe I had it set to "auto update" I didn't think it would do something like this!


----------



## Money Pit

TerryNet said:


> I can confirm mpeet611's post # 8. Uninstall KB3035583. I had to Restart. The icon is gone.
> 
> If C:\Windows\System32\GWX folder wasn't deleted (mine was) you may delete it, or at least everything in it that you can.
> 
> When KB3035583 shows up again as an update Hide it so that you don't forget and install it again. I thought it was supposed to be "Recommended" but showed up as "Important."


Thanks Terry  That worked for me as well. Icon is gone


----------



## donetao

I took Microsofts offer and reserved my W10. Was painless but,I still have the icon in my try. I think I'll wait a few days and see if it's still there. Who knows Microsoft may remove it??? Sure was a big surprise. The whole world is talking about it.


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome, Dave.


----------



## silverado4

Yes, everyone is talking about this. MS usually comes with bugs, so I hope the "free" upgrade doesn't have too many bugs. I just hope all my software on my system now will work with Windows 10, you never know, there might be some code it won't understand. I hope MS looks at any possible problems, or at least have ready some solutions to correct the problems, especially "drivers" for other add ons, like printers, scanners, etc. I have third party software, I'm sure they will have updates, but usually after windows 10 is launched. Don't close this out, I want to refer to this for future answers to MS Windows 10, and who is having trouble after the free upgrade. I wonder if the free upgrade will be the same as a purchased MS Windows 10? Good luck to all.
Does anyone know the real reason for the windows 10 upgrade? Is it because it will be easier to update windows for all?
Don't know, Thanks for all your input in this matter, all are concerned. 
Silverado4


----------



## jamesx121

silverado4 said:


> Yes, everyone is talking about this. MS usually comes with bugs, so I hope the "free" upgrade doesn't have too many bugs. I just hope all my software on my system now will work with Windows 10, you never know, there might be some code it won't understand. I hope MS looks at any possible problems, or at least have ready some solutions to correct the problems, especially "drivers" for other add ons, like printers, scanners, etc. I have third party software, I'm sure they will have updates, but usually after windows 10 is launched. Don't close this out, I want to refer to this for future answers to MS Windows 10, and who is having trouble after the free upgrade. I wonder if the free upgrade will be the same as a purchased MS Windows 10? Good luck to all.
> Does anyone know the real reason for the windows 10 upgrade? Is it because it will be easier to update windows for all?
> Don't know, Thanks for all your input in this matter, all are concerned.
> Silverado4


the reason for the upgrade is because Windows 8 like Windows ""ME"" was a flop--
""ME"" didn't last long so neither will Windows 8.
the bad speculation is that Microsoft might make Window 11 or 10.1 or 10.2 a paid monthly service
like Microsoft Office 365 is now.
a lot of people probably will be upset if they have to pay something like 9.99 a month to use the next version
after windows 10--what ever Microsoft calls it--


----------



## Tabvla

When you click the Reservation Icon the attached Screenshot is displayed. You can either continue or cancel. All the reservation does is authorise automatic updates to download W10 when it becomes available. The user still has the option to install or wait until the initial bugs are sorted.

On my personal computers I continued with the reservation so as to ensure that I receive the update soon after release. However, I will wait for some time before installing to see what early bugs are reported. If these are not serious I will probably install after 10 days.

T.


----------



## mpeet611

jamesx121 said:


> the bad speculation is that Microsoft might make Window 11 or 10.1 or 10.2 a paid monthly service
> like Microsoft Office 365 is now.
> a lot of people probably will be upset if they have to pay something like 9.99 a month to use the next version
> after windows 10--what ever Microsoft calls it--


Now i'm definitely not upgrading to windows 10 because i don't want a $9.99 monthly bill just to use my computer. If Microsoft decides to go down that route. I know they almost did this with windows xp but didn't so windows 10 is there second chance.



TerryNet said:


> I can confirm mpeet611's post # 8. Uninstall KB3035583. I had to Restart. The icon is gone.
> 
> If C:\Windows\System32\GWX folder wasn't deleted (mine was) you may delete it, or at least everything in it that you can.
> 
> When KB3035583 shows up again as an update Hide it so that you don't forget and install it again. I thought it was supposed to be "Recommended" but showed up as "Important."


Thanks for confirming that uninstalling the update will get rid of the windows 10 stuff. I'm gonna do that right now on my laptop then my brothers since he told me he doesn't want windows 10 & he wants the icon to go away.


----------



## Tabvla

The "speculation" by James is extremely unlikely - there is absolutely no precedent to warrant such speculation.

It is clear that Microsoft's intention is to generate income predominately from their corporate customer base - for which W10 is NOT free - and provide Windows as a free service to the Home and Small Business user. Microsoft have repeatedly stated that going forward they view Windows as a "service" rather than a "product".

The comparison with Office365 is invalid. Office365 has always been a subscription service - it never was free. The free service provide by Microsoft is Outlook.com - which is an outstanding package. In fact later this year Outlook.com will be ported to piggy-back onto Office365 but will still remain free for the Home and Small Business user while the corporate user of Office365 will continue as a subscription service.

To speculate that you may have to pay $9.99 a month for the next version of Windows is totally without justification. 

T.


----------



## starchild

Tabvla said:


> The "speculation" by James is extremely unlikely - there is absolutely no precedent to warrant such speculation.
> 
> It is clear that Microsoft's intention is to generate income predominately from their corporate customer base - for which W10 is NOT free - and provide Windows as a free service to the Home and Small Business user. Microsoft have repeatedly stated that going forward they view Windows as a "service" rather than a "product".
> 
> The comparison with Office365 is invalid. Office365 has always been a subscription service - it never was free. The free service provide by Microsoft is Outlook.com - which is an outstanding package. In fact later this year Outlook.com will be ported to piggy-back onto Office365 but will still remain free for the Home and Small Business user while the corporate user of Office365 will continue as a subscription service.
> 
> To speculate that you may have to pay $9.99 a month for the next version of Windows is totally without justification.
> 
> T.


 Thanks for clearing it up. I think what it is, they like to keep selling people new Windows, and if everyone is happy with the one they have (or gotten used to it, like Windows 8  they won't be bringing in as much income. It's not just MS it's a lot of places that do this, like "new improved" products or software Adobe (photoshop, etc) I don't know what they are up to now CS6 at least, I bought photoshop CS3 because Iike it (I tried the trial verson of CS4 and didn't, I had PS 7 still, at that time) and plan to use it as long as possible. 
Anyway... we will see about the Windows 10. I only have up to 7 which I like, but have helped people with Windows 8 which I don't like, and don't know anyone, personally, who does. 8.1 was a little better that was offered free and still is, I think?
Microsoft should be reminded of the old saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it". 
And, most people really want to feel they have some choice.


----------



## starchild

I don't know it this belongs here, but it started since I took out the update. It might be a coincidence, Two times I've put on my Win 7 laptop (I took the update out of) and have gotten this, error I restart it and it comes on but very slow, The first one is the middle of the screen and the 2nd one in the right bottom taskbar


----------



## silverado4

I hope MS knows how upset they got everyone. Did I read it right, they "WILL NOT" charge a monthly fee later on? That would be a shame if they do. Can anyone confirm this with MS after the Windows 10 is installed. Will they say "If you would like an update to Windows 10, you must pay a monthly fee". That would be an outrage! Please let me know, I see everyone is responding to this forum. That's great, keep the comments coming.


----------



## DaveA

Why not just go to the Navigation area and change the setting to not to show this icon.


----------



## joe957

silverado4 said:


> ...... Did I read it right, they "WILL NOT" charge a monthly fee later on?





> Microsoft Corporation has declared that customers will not be charged any hidden fees for Windows 10 support in future. This clears a lot of doubt in the minds of customers all over the world who use Windows based operating systems on their devices.


http://guardianlv.com/2015/05/micro...no-hidden-fees-for-future-windows-10-support/


----------



## donetao

DaveA said:


> Why not just go to the Navigation area and change the setting to not to show this
> icon.


Hey Dave great idea. That works for me!! Poof it'd gone and forgotten!!:up:


----------



## DSTM

Now reboot and see it will be back. Been there, done that.


----------



## DaveA

OK, it did come back after a reboot.
BUT what is the big deal of having there?
It is NOT going to do any damage to your machine, just a reminder that Windows 10 will be coming shortly.

Yes, after each reboot one can hide it again, if it bathers you so much.


----------



## DSTM

Hi Dave. I didn't say whether I liked the icon in my task bar or not.
I was dismissing your suggestion that hiding the icon in that way works.
My task bar now is full of programs I want quick access to and I don't want a useless icon cluttering it up more.


----------



## Littlefield

Tabvla said:


> When you click the Reservation Icon the attached Screenshot is displayed. You can either continue or cancel. All the reservation does is authorise automatic updates to download W10 when it becomes available. The user still has the option to install or wait until the initial bugs are sorted.
> 
> On my personal computers I continued with the reservation so as to ensure that I receive the update soon after release. However, I will wait for some time before installing to see what early bugs are reported. If these are not serious I will probably install after 10 days.
> 
> T.


One benefit of the pre-order, which we suspected was the case yesterday and is now confirmed by the reservation emails Microsoft is sending out, is that the bits for the Windows 10 install will be downloaded ahead of the 29 July availability date.
http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-upgrade-will-pre-download-reserved-system
This says different. I am on mini iPad now cannot quote right. No way I am updating from Windows 7, waiting to see how Lightroom, Xrite , graphics drivers etc. work with it. I have a year for others to endure the problems.


----------



## starchild

We will find out if Window 10 is an improvement over Windows 8, which WASN'T an improvement over Windows 7 (I don't think)


----------



## mpeet611

Windows 7 will always be better than windows 8. Windows 10 will be an improvement for anybody who has windows 8 but i'm not sure if it's an improvement to windows 7. We'll wait & see.


----------



## DSTM

Microsoft's record has been one good OS followed by a bad one if that's anything to go by. Microsoft have tried hard with Windows10.
Most of Microsoft's previous OS's have taken up to a year to iron out all the bugs and I don't see this one being any different.
I am in no rush to download.


----------



## starchild

Have we figured out if this is going to cost at some point and how much? I know they gave the 8.1 upgrade for free but are they going to give a whole new OS away for nothing? Once people get it in, at some point they will have to pay for it, or it will stop working? Seems like ths should be clear on the offer


----------



## Jack1000

starchild said:


> Have we figured out if this is going to cost at some point and how much? I know they gave the 8.1 upgrade for free but are they going to give a whole new OS away for nothing? Once people get it in, at some point they will have to pay for it, or it will stop working? Seems like ths should be clear on the offer


What I have learned,

You can take Windows 10 free for a year. You register, than get a notice in your System Tray when it is ready to be installed. The install is optional and you can do it when you want for up to a year. You can also reinstall Windows 10 as many times as you like on the same computer for free once you get the free 1 year update, or buy a new computer with Windows 10 on it. Or buy the OS separately for $199 after one year.

MS says this will be the last version of Windows. Windows 10 will evolve through automatic updates that unfortunately will not be able to be turned off. MS plans small on-going updates over time to keep Windows current.

My concern is that MS is just going to roll this out for all systems, and if refurbished systems can't handle it, MS might say, "Too bad, buy a new computer." Remember that MS has NEVER slip-streamed a whole OS like a Windows Update like this, EVER. So how are Jane and Joe six pack going to know what to do in the event of problems? Or their current hardware/software/memory can't handle the upgrade? My understanding is that there is no pre-system check system per system before the install begins. Or is there? That would concern me.

Geeks are going to take the upgrade because that's the nature of them to have the latest and greatest. But I use older software on my Windows 7 system, for example Office 2003. And I don't want to have to go out, buy all new versions of the same type of stuff, because MS thinks something's "New and so cool." A new computer with something like this is fine. That's great, because the hardware and processors can handle it. My system was a refurbished one, with a wiped clean hard drive that once had Windows Vista on it. It works fine now. I am happy with Windows 7.

I don't mind the icon in the tray anymore.

More information here: A little biased in MS favor, but it tells more about Windows 10:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonk...raded/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix

Jack


----------



## storage_man

Jack1000 said:


> But I use older software on my Windows 7 system, for example Office 2003. And I don't want to have to go out, buy all new versions of the same type of stuff, because MS thinks something's "New and so cool." A new computer with something like this is fine. That's great, because the hardware and processors can handle it. My system was a refurbished one, with a wiped clean hard drive that once had Windows Vista on it. It works fine now. I am happy with Windows 7.
> 
> I don't mind the icon in the tray anymore.
> 
> More information here: A little biased in MS favor, but it tells more about Windows 10:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonk...raded/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix
> 
> Jack


PS: Don't tell nobody, I too use Office 2003. Also I've installed it on Win 10 Preview, - works like a charm. But your right there have been some legacy software that I use that worked in Win 7, but not Win 10 ie: Speedfan, CCleaner and a couple of others. There were updates for Speedfan, and after installing them, it now works.


----------



## TerryNet

Since others have given their opinions I'll add mine, having tasted each Windows 10 Preview build except the two that said they couldn't install on my hardware.

Microsoft has two OS product lines:

Pretty good: Win 2k Pro - XP - 7 - 8.1
Buggy and annoying: ME - Vista - 8 - 10

Windows 10 is being offered for free in place of 7 and 8.1 because maybe people will not realize how over priced it is and won't hang on to their current OS the way so many did--and still do--with XP.

I will not replace my Windows 7 or 8.1 systems with 10. If I get 10, other than as a dual boot, it will be on a new computer at least a year from now.

Remember that the above is just my opinion, and your mileage will probably differ.


----------



## starchild

I want to keep Windows 7... if I ever get so I can't I'll probably have to stop eating for a few months and look for a Mac. Or maybe just use my phone?
I have Office 2007 and Photoshop CS 3 that's good enough for me.


----------



## dustyjay

I like Windows 7, hated Win 8, I Like 8.1 ( I have installed Classic Shell so for me it runs as easy as Win 7 SP1). I am looking forward to Win 10. even though I have never experimented with the pre-release previews.


----------



## davehc

storage_man said:


> PS: Don't tell nobody, I too use Office 2003. Also I've installed it on Win 10 Preview, - works like a charm. But your right there have been some legacy software that I use that worked in Win 7, but not Win 10 ie: Speedfan, CCleaner and a couple of others. There were updates for Speedfan, and after installing them, it now works.


Ccleaner also works 100% on Windows 10. What others sre you having difficulty with?


----------



## flavallee

I've played around with Windows 10 for a couple of months and dislike it almost as much as I dislike Windows 8/8.1, so it's now completely gone from my computers.

I have no intention of upgrading to Windows 10 and am sticking with Windows 7, so the KB2990214 and KB3035583 updates have been uninstalled and hidden so I don't have to deal with that annoying notice anymore.

I may be wrong, but I foresee a lot of people reverting back to Windows 7 from Windows 10 like they have with Windows 8/8.1.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## silverado4

If I hide it, or delete it, will I still get notified to update windows 10's free upgrade? This is all too confusing, just like MS wanted it to be I guess. I think I may just leave it as it is, I don't want to delete anything that will stop the free upgrade. I'm sure somethings going to go wrong with the ugrade anyway, system errors, not loading, freezing, etc. I'm been through this so many times with new software. I have dell's software loaded from MS for windows, I don't have a disk to reload if something goes wrong. I wish MS would just leave it alone. If I keep Windows 7-64 on system, will I still get updates to it on a regular basis, or is MS stopping this too? Please help us with any info you have regarding this. All my friends are confused also. They are not sure to upgrade.


----------



## flavallee

> If I keep Windows 7-64 on system, will I still get updates to it on a regular basis, or is MS stopping this too?


Unless Microsoft extends the date, Windows 7 is currently being supported until January 2020.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/lifecycle

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DSTM

I agree with you, Frank and those are my exact thoughts also.


----------



## starchild

I hate Windows 8 and if I can't use Windows 7 and would have to buy 10 that MIGHT be better than 8, I won't have a Windows computer. I'll figure something out at the time LOL Up until last night I still had a Windows XP one, that was fine I just had to put in FireFox for a browser to get around the webpages that wouldn't work with old I.E. and can't get newer with Windows XP. I don't like Chrome either, it seems bloated and I don't like the icons that look like robotic eyeballs  I said that to someone once who didn't know what I meant, maybe you can change the icons. I don't like how Chrome tries to put itself in every chance it gets, like with other stuff.


----------



## silverado4

Please keep the e-mails coming so I can keep up with this. I may, after all the responses, keep windows 7-64 on my unit. If you have tried windows 10 and you of all people, don't like it, it means it just isn't any good. I like windows 7, never had a problem with it. I think this was the best of all windows. Please tell me exactly how to disable the icon and not have it show up step by step, I'm a little confused on how to do it. Thanks for all your help in this matter.


----------



## joe957

silverado4 said:


> Please tell me exactly how to disable the icon and not have it show up step by step.


Post # 8 this thread has the directions for removing icon.


----------



## silverado4

Just printed it out, and I will follow instructions.


----------



## DaveA

If ones was to click on the White Windows icon, then click on the 3 bars in the upper left corner of the GWX pane, there is a list of other things to read and/or run. See "Check Your PC"

This will check the hardware and programs and tell you if they will work with Windows X or not.


----------



## donetao

Hi Dave! Here's what I get!


----------



## Littlefield

This is a good summary. 
http://www.davescomputertips.com/how-to-remove-the-windows-10-upgrade-notice/


----------



## DaveA

Donetao,
That means that all hardware is OK but there is one software package that must be updated.


----------



## donetao

DaveA said:


> Donetao,
> That means that all hardware is OK but there is one software package that must be updated.


Ok Dave ! Thanks! Paragon is a old image software that I don't use any more. I'll probably just delete it.
I use Macrium Reflect for my image software. IMHO Macrium is better!:up:
Thanks!!


----------



## Tabvla

When considering whether one loves, likes, dislikes or hates whichever flavour of Windows one is currently using, it is worth noting that the underlying Windows engine has been virtually unchanged since Vista. Microsoft make big changes to the underlying code only when they change the principal version number and all versions of Windows since Vista are build 6.

XP - Build 5.x.x - depending on the SP
Vista - Build 6.0
W7 - Build 6.1
W8 - Build 6.2
W8.1 - Build 6.3
W10 - Build 6.4 

T.


----------



## donetao

Hi! Any body getting this when they check W7 for updates?? This is new stuff!!


----------



## starchild

I haven't checked for updates, does it let you NOT reserve it? Or, do you have to get it, to get the other updates? I remember years ago they came out with an update that checked to see if you had a legal copy of Windows in. I did, but resented this, like it was going to "search" my computer (and who knows what info it would take and report back to the MotherShip) but it kept nagging me and saying I had to put it in and couldn't opt out. That's how I remember it, but it was awhile ago. Of course, I finally gave in and put it in. I've never really liked or trusted their continual updates and connecting to our computers in the process.


----------



## donetao

Hi You have to click on show all available updates and then you get this which is all new also???
This happened after I reserved my W10 update!!


----------



## Jack1000

More information about what the system icon means and what it does. Note the right-click options are a little different:

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/windows-10-program-hatched-150619427.html

The author's explanation about hiding the icon did not work for me. Some got error messages when trying to uninstall the optional update notification, so I just let it sit. There is also a scanner from MS that supposedly tells you if your system is ready or not to take the update. The article link above explains the different options.

Jack


----------



## joe957

While I initially hid the update KB30335583, it is back. I had to hide it again. It reappeared as an important update 
(663 KB - 762 KB). Food for thought, if you now get a little flag icon by the clock. You will know why.

Have auto update turned off. But I manually check for updates once a week. I have no interest in Windows 10.


----------



## starchild

joe957 said:


> While I initially hid the update KB30335583, it is back. I had to hide it again. It reappeared as an important update
> (663 KB - 762 KB). Food for thought, if you now get a little flag icon by the clock. You will know why.
> 
> Have auto update turned off. But I manually check for updates once a week. I have no interest in Windows 10.


 Thanks Joe, I have written myself a note to myself to keep an eye out for the update (again) I have no interest in Windows 10, either, it's too bad they won't leave people alone and not push it.


----------



## silverado4

I was wondering if anyone knows how to make a "script" that will automatically remove this KB file to make it easier for all to delete this from their system to stop this from appearing on the task bar and remove it. They could down load it to their desktop and run it. I know there are smarter people out there then me to do this. I wish I knew how and I would do it, but I don't. I want to get rid of it for good. I think windows 7 is going to be supported I think until 2020, not sure, by then I'll be getting a newer computer that will already have windows 10 on i. I have windows 7 64 now, want to keep it. Thanks again. Please keep sending me e-mails from this forum to keep me updated on windows 10.


----------



## silverado4

Just got some updates, about 10 optional, and 1 important. The important looks like an app for windows 10. I'm really getting confused with the updates now for windows 7. Should I or shouldn't I update my important, and optional updates. 
Thanks


----------



## silverado4

Please tell me I did this right, I did the following:

1. Went to control panel
2. Found "program and features"
3. Searched for "KB3035583"
4. Uninstalled it
5. Rebooted
6. Went to windows update
7. "Hid" important update referring to windows 10"
8. Icon is not present after reboot.

Correct?
If I later decide to update windows 10, can I download it again? I reserved windows 10 until I see no one is having problems with it. It also has explorer 11 on it, correct? will windows 7-64, have explorer 11 also?
Thanks
What a mess trying to keep up with this.
My optional updates has I think one file that gets your computer ready for the update of windows 10, is it save to install that or just leave it off, and only install "important" files for windows 7?


----------



## Money Pit

I see I now have the update KB30335583 installed again after I uninstalled and hid it several weeks ago. I also now have KB2952664 which seems to be a compatibility update to prepare for Win 10? 
After rebooting, I don't see the notification icon in my task bar, so for now I'm not going to do anything. I did, however change Win. Update to just "notify" me when updates are available. Hope this works ok


----------



## joe957

silverado4 said:


> Just got some updates, about 10 optional, and 1 important. The important looks like an app for windows 10. I'm really getting confused with the updates now for windows 7. Should I or shouldn't I update my important, and optional updates.
> Thanks


KB2952664 is the one you want to avoid. This one is the notification tool for Windows 10 (If on Windows 7).

You should keep your updates current. Just the one above you have to keep an eye out for.


----------



## DaveA

If one was to JUST forget about this icon and wait a year and the thing will be useless and most likely will be removed by another update. It just may happen in about 3 weeks as there will be no reason to reserve a copy.

People are spending so much time in getting this REMOVED, that there are more important things in life.


----------



## dragon1707

I did that but see no update to 10 for my laptop that has 7 on it


Sent from my Lenovo A7600-F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpeet611

Just found some bad news for those of you who are getting the free upgrade to windows 10. The article i posted in this thread says microsoft will make windows 10 users pay for all updates & support after the first 2 years. When that happens Windows 7 users will still have free support from microsoft. What idiot came up with this idea.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1151411-windows-10-updates-wont-free.html


----------



## starchild

I did all of the above, when this topic was current and thought I got rid of KB3035583 at the time. Just had a bunch of updates come on, didn't auto install and checked them, 13 were important and 19 or so optional. In the optional ones was KB3035583! I didn't check any of the optional ones to put in, just did the important ones. Came on here to tell about this and see there is now another one KB2952664. I don't know if that was in the optional ones I didn't check to install (I didn't do any of them) but now I'm getting really annoyed, if I wasn't before. I have a piece of paper on my bedside table with the first one to watch out for, now I have another one on it. And what's with all the updates with Windows anyway... over the years? It almost seems like they periodically have to connect to everyone's computers to "check in with the Mother Ship" or something.. I don't have a lot of money for computer stuff, but I'd really like to switch to a Mac.. they don't have all this? Would it be too hard to get used to, after 15 or so years of Windows? I'm one of those people who think if I try and change even if it might be something better, it will mess it up and be stressful trying to figure it out... And I know, if the next update (about Windows 10) does get in, it can get taken out again like the first one.


----------



## silverado4

To look at all these frustrations over windows 10, you'd think Microsoft wouldn't make it so confusing. Ever since 3.1 windows it has been confusing. Maybe mac is the way to go. I have friends who have macs, and they said that there system updates are not this confusing. Wake up MS, and make it easier to stay updated. Important vs optional updates. That's confusing enough.. How do we as unexperiienced know what to download? This is crazy reading all the responses to this. I'm waiting for my next computer in about 4-5 years to get windows 10 when all the bugs are out, by then windows 11 will be out. On QVC or HSN the HP has the windows 10 in systems they are selling now, thought they had to wait for July 29th.
Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Jack1000

mpeet611 said:


> Just found some bad news for those of you who are getting the free upgrade to windows 10. The article i posted in this thread says microsoft will make windows 10 users pay for all updates & support after the first 2 years. When that happens Windows 7 users will still have free support from microsoft. What idiot came up with this idea.
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1151411-windows-10-updates-wont-free.html


Concerning Windows 10 updates,

I learned recently they CANNOT be stopped no matter how you get Windows 10. If you are a business or enterprise user, you will be able to toggle a 'Slow" vs. "Fast" option for how you receive updates, but for home users on Windows 10, they will be released as soon as available. This could mean more bugs. Fast is they are installed as soon as they are released or shortly thereafter. Slow is a two to three week grace period. But only business and enterprise Windows 10 users will get this.

All the talk of Windows 10 and beyond as a service I think will go like this:

You won't have to pay for updates if they are bug fixes or security patches from MS. Because MS wants all users to keep their systems up-to-date and protected. That will be free.

BUT, if Windows 10 comes out with some new product feature or service, you might have to pay for it through the Microsoft Store like you would be buying a service or Windows extension. It will be like MS Office 365, the rented version of Office that you pay MS $100 a year to get for life, and you keep renewing each year to get new features.

Jack


----------



## Lance1

Jack1000 said:


> BUT, if Windows 10 comes out with some new product feature or service, you might have to pay for it through the Microsoft Store like you would be buying a service or Windows extension. It will be like MS Office 365, the rented version of Office that you pay MS $100 a year to get for life, and you keep renewing each year to get new features.
> 
> Jack


If it is through the store then it's optional. It's up to the user to decide if they wont it or not. But on the flipside, if its through Windows updates and it is installed like it or nay, how would they get you to pay? Interesting.....


----------



## etaf

Those who have reserved windows 10 should have an email today 
which also has a FAQ section - including the cost 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/wind...q=edition&ocid=reserve_r_PostReserve_mod1_faq


----------



## texasbullet

What a nightmare for me to upgrade to Windows 10 tech preview 1062. I am installing it from a fresh installation using a genuine Windows 7 disc and when I insert the W10 disc and follow all instructions on screen and when I want to select upgrade installation, I get an error that says something about a device...blah blah blah. I had to install it by selecting the regular installation process. When entering activation key I get an error and have to enter another activation key provided by Microsoft to make it to work too. If these seems to be the trouble in updating my computer I think I will just have to buy the full installation disc instead of the upgrade and three hard drives so I can have my old OS back if I ever need to use them.


----------



## golddust

http://news.thewindowsclub.com/micr...sider-preview-pre-release-product-keys-79383/

Read this about activating the beta versions now. They have taken down those servers.


----------



## silverado4

Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10? If so, how did it go, I'm waiting for now.
Thanks


----------



## etaf

Not going to well for me, my ASUS W7 PC 
has failed a few times on the update - just trying a fix and see what happens later today


----------



## dustyjay

I have upgraded 2 laptops. one old Dell Inspiron 1525 from win 7 and a newer inspiron from 8.1. For me both went very well. It is a long process though. But it took less time than my initial installation of Win 7


----------



## Tabvla

silverado4 said:


> Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10? If so, how did it go, I'm waiting for now.
> Thanks


If you have more than one computer and you want to "play around" with W10 on the second computer and if there is nothing important on that computer and you don't need it for your work or play - then upgrade on that computer.

But if you only have one computer or if you need all your computers to be operational in order to function then don't upgrade yet.

W10 is still very much a "work-in-progress". For the most part the "stuff you see" works well. Beneath the really nice exterior, the interior still needs a lot of fixing. And that fixing will take time - I estimate 3 to 6 months.

And by not upgrading yet you are not missing anything important. The new Start is nice - but then most users have adapted to the 8.1 Start Screen. Cortana is good - but you can live without it for another few months. Hello is helpful for those who keep forgetting their login - if you are not one of them then it has limited use. Edge is very, very blunt. For the moment IE11 or Firefox are to be preferred - Edge has a long way to go before it is sharp. The new Apps for Mail, Contacts, Calendar..... and so on ..... are a big improvement on the clunky, outdated Apps that came with W8. But there really is no great need to upgrade just to get new streamlined Apps. Integration with Xbox is cool but if you can live without it for a little while longer then perhaps you should just go on playing the way you always have for the moment.

Is Windows 10 good..? Yes, it is a great step forward in the world of OS's . But it requires months of bug-fixes, updates and work-a-rounds. Best time to upgrade...? Probably just after the first Service Pack is released - which will hopefully be within the first 6 months.

T.


----------



## golddust

flavallee said:


> I've played around with Windows 10 for a couple of months and dislike it almost as much as I dislike Windows 8/8.1, so it's now completely gone from my computers.
> 
> I have no intention of upgrading to Windows 10 and am sticking with Windows 7, so the KB2990214 and KB3035583 updates have been uninstalled and hidden so I don't have to deal with that annoying notice anymore.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I foresee a lot of people reverting back to Windows 7 from Windows 10 like they have with Windows 8/8.1.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


 I think you are totally wrong, but I wonder why you hang around this thread if you feel that way. Stop bashing Windows 10 and just help people if you are going to stay geez!


----------



## Tabvla

golddust said:


> I think you are totally wrong, but I wonder why you hang around this thread if you feel that way. Stop bashing Windows 10 and just help people if you are going to stay geez!


I think Frank's comments are protected by the First Amendment.....something about freedom of speech....

Then again I actually agree with you and think that our valued colleague Frank is being overly grumpy about this upgrade.

W10 is a great improvement on past MS errors of judgement (nice way of saying it ... yes? ). Correction.... W10 *will* be a great improvement once all hardware manufacturers have updated all their drivers (what have they been doing the past 2 years..? ) and once all the niggly teething problems have been solved.

And if you have had the pleasure of kids with teething problems then you will know that eventually they do stop crying and do stop chewing on everything chewable and when they first flash that Bugs Bunny smile at you then you know it was worth the pain...... W10 is going to be a bit like that...

T.


----------



## golddust

Tabvla said:


> I think Frank's comments are protected by the First Amendment.....something about freedom of speech....
> 
> Then again I actually agree with you and think that our valued colleague Frank is being overly grumpy about this upgrade.
> 
> W10 is a great improvement on past MS errors of judgement (nice way of saying it ... yes? ). Correction.... W10 *will* be a great improvement once all hardware manufacturers have updated all their drivers (what have they been doing the past 2 years..? ) and once all the niggly teething problems have been solved.
> 
> And if you have had the pleasure of kids with teething problems then you will know that eventually they do stop crying and do stop chewing on everything chewable and when they first flash that Bugs Bunny smile at you then you know it was worth the pain...... W10 is going to be a bit like that...
> 
> T.


Yep I'm a mom. Know what you are driving at. It just gets aggravating to read the bashing in one post after another.


----------

